# malteser and skittles



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

malteser is the bolder but calmer one, he's usually the one out of their hidey hole and doesnt run for cover the instant u walk in the room :
















skittles is a lot more jumpy, although is getting better :


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

So cute! And amazing names


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

adorable


----------

